# Why do the Japanese get all the wacky cool shaped guitars???



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

I totally want to order all of them, theyre so awesome, in that strange, possibly really hard to play kind of way. Interesting shapes though, to say the least.












EDIT: And that second one has fucking awesome fret access.

Also, sorry mods, this should be in the standard guitars section


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 8, 2009)

Because our male guitarists dont look like this











Yes, male


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 8, 2009)

^


and also because they can goto ESP Office and tell them they want that shape


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## sakeido (Jan 8, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> Because our male guitarists dont look like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MANA 
So fucked up! I had a buddy in high school who was big into Visual Kei and had crazy dir en grey hair and owned a bunch of Malice Mizer CDs and everything


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

Id buy one...


----------



## stuh84 (Jan 8, 2009)

Malice Mizer and Moi Dix Mois own, also Versailles (the second picture is Hizaki from them) are worth a listen too 

But yeah, that is why


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 8, 2009)

I like MAXIUM THE HORMONE <--that is how the have there name  and Dir En Grey


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

I want to buy that first guitar... its so fucking rad... 
It looks so much like a violin...


----------



## Dead but Dreaming (Jan 8, 2009)

ESP has a fuckton of guitars they don't sell here, I wish they would make them available too! I love the designs.

Last time I checked the Japanese website they had a whole bunch of Strat-style ESP's as well.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 8, 2009)

You can actually get those if you go to a licensed ESP Dealer (check the ESP website).

But expect to wait 3-4 months and pay a lot of cash lol.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

Dusty201087 said:


> and pay a lot of cash lol.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 8, 2009)

Demoniac said:


>



Haha well not custom cash, but to illustrate the difference the Eclipse-I FT is roughly about $1,800 from a dealer + wait time. So it's not like 4-5k or something


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

oh. Well thats ok. Or it would be if i were in the US, so turn that 1,800 into something like $4000AUD and you're probably close


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hizaki is HOTTTTT


anyway, ESP USA says that nobody in the US wants cool guitars.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 8, 2009)

Demoniac said:


>




 Do want! They are so beautyful!


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jan 8, 2009)

I knew the first one was a dude... but the second one i wouldnt have guessed had it not been mentioned.

Man... and people thought the New York Dolls were strange.


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 8, 2009)

I gas for a sugizo cloud guitar like everyday.


----------



## Elysian (Jan 8, 2009)

i haven't seen any cool shapes in this thread, whats up?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

Im seriously GASing for that first one...


----------



## winterlover (Jan 8, 2009)

bastards...
i want a random star ESP sooooo bad



Elysian said:


> i haven't seen any cool shapes in this thread, whats up?



the red one is cool but that white one is the ghey


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 8, 2009)

The white one with "Young Girl" inlaid in the fingerboard is creepy. The Pedocaster.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah it is creepy seing the Versaille guitarist speak wearing all that, total medium low man voice, ohwell.

and what about Poison, from the neck up most time they looked like chicks in their heyday


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> The white one with "Young Girl" inlaid in the fingerboard is creepy. The Pedocaster.





I want a signature guitar: The Demoniac Signature Pedocaster.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 8, 2009)

for the record Mana has his own gothic/lolita clothing lines. The inlay is more along the lines of 'fair maiden' or innocent than pedocaster


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 8, 2009)

I've seen the Wangcaster, I don't think we want to see the Pedocaster...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> for the record Mana has his own gothic/lolita clothing lines. The inlay is more along the lines of 'fair maiden' or innocent than pedocaster



"jeune Fille" means "young girl" in french...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 8, 2009)

Mana and Moi Dix Mois kick ass..and I've always loved Mana's signature guitars. Here in the states we get signatures from ESP that ain't worth shit when it comes to creativity but hopefully someone will change that.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 8, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> "jeune Fille" means "young girl" in french...


you totally missed what I was saying...


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry? 

DIdnt mean to offend or anything, i get that its not going on pedophile or anything, but it literally means young girl... which is easier construed as pedophilic


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 8, 2009)

Well...I reeeeaaallly don't think that anyone would look at Mana and peg him as the type to go after little girls.....or maybe girls period...then again that could all be part of his coverup


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

very true


----------



## silentrage (Jan 8, 2009)

Elysian said:


> i haven't seen any cool shapes in this thread, whats up?



Ditto.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

to each their own 

I like how the white one looks like a violin, its cool.


----------



## Caparison (Jan 8, 2009)

imo, they look like something out of Kingdom Hearts


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 8, 2009)

Elysian just hates everything that isn't his

And I always love guitars that match the person playing it. A guitar should be something personal and reflect it's owner. Which is why I always love guitars that aren't the same old thing. I've always wanted a guitar that could sit in a room with a hundred other guitars and anyone who knew me could pick mine out of the bunch easily.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

^ Yes!

Its awesome. Im generally not a big fan of wacky shaped guitars, UNLESS they really suit me or have a very specific style, again, that really suits me.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 8, 2009)

Caparison said:


> imo, they look like something out of Kingdom Hearts


:O ichigo from tokyo mew mew!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 8, 2009)

^ ??


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 8, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ ??


pink hair


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 9, 2009)

ah


----------



## CC323 (Jan 9, 2009)

The white one looks like something Prince would play...


----------



## Elysian (Jan 9, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Elysian just hates everything that isn't his



not!


----------



## Desi (Jan 9, 2009)

I browse the Japanese ESP site often just to check out the sigs. I love the creativity behind them. American guitarists just stick to the same old traditional designs and never think outside the box. If I were to ever get an endorsement with ESP, I would go stir crazy on the drawing board, drawing all sorts of shapes, truly constructing the guitar of my dreams.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 9, 2009)

I gotta admit, im loving this seven string as well:


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 9, 2009)

That white one is awesome!!


----------



## hypermagic (Jan 9, 2009)

OMG a 7-string PB?

Pure win.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 9, 2009)

Because Americans like fat, clumsy, heavy guitars. And they like to wear them below the crotch.


----------



## winterlover (Jan 9, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> :O ichigo from tokyo mew mew!!




Hahaha, you sir, are a faggot

no, jk, but seriously, WTF. how and why do you know that? very unmanly 



sevenstringj said:


> Because Americans like fat, clumsy, heavy guitars. And they like to wear them below the crotch.


----------



## Harry (Jan 9, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> I gas for a sugizo cloud guitar like everyday.



I actually kinda dig that


----------



## porkchop (Jan 9, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Because Americans like fat, clumsy, heavy guitars. And they like to wear them below the crotch. QUOTE]
> 
> I'm fat, clumsy, & heavy. *Especially below the crotch*.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 9, 2009)

Someone buy me that white one. NOW!!!


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 9, 2009)

hypermagic said:


> I gas for a sugizo cloud guitar like everyday.



The Eclipse is a million times cooler IMO:






I like the one with the sustainer more though, but I'm too lazy to google a pic of it right now  I've considered ordering the Edwards model quite many times.

Yeah, I like these customs a lot more than just the basic "I want this exact model but IN SATIN BLACK WITH A FLOYD AND EMG707'S"...  If I ever get to design a signature, it's gonna be weird too. My custom isn't very "conservative" either, even though it's just inspired by the Esp Forest shape.

I've seen Moi Dix Mois live too, Mana has a bunch of those guitars in different colors (and I think I've seen him with a seven string version too in some live vid) and those crosses have leds in them, so they light up. They're also different colours in all the guitars. I gotta say though, I don't really like Moi Dix Mois, I just went to see them because Malice Mizer was awesome.


----------



## Xk6m6m5X (Jan 9, 2009)

the red 1 i like...the white one is ok...i dont really like the top half of the body...thoose weird cloud shaped horns woul have to go..along with the head stock..the bottom half of the body is cool tho


----------



## Piledriver (Jan 9, 2009)

and ESP doesnt bring to the US a 7 string Forest...


----------



## Shaman (Jan 9, 2009)

Piledriver said:


> and ESP doesnt bring to the US a 7 string Forest...



I actually have one on order, should be here next month 

The company that imports ESP guitars here in Finland also offers the "oversea" models so I ordered the guitar through them. I can't freaking wait!

This is what I ordered:


----------



## noodleplugerine (Jan 9, 2009)

Elysian said:


> i haven't seen any cool shapes in this thread, whats up?



As allways, if its not made by you it sucks.

We get it.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 9, 2009)

Caparison said:


> imo, they look like something out of Kingdom Hearts



Oh god... weeaboos.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 11, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I totally want to order all of them, theyre so awesome, in that strange, possibly really hard to play kind of way. Interesting shapes though, to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The second looks interesting. The first, not so much.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 11, 2009)

Shaman said:


> I actually have one on order, should be here next month
> 
> The company that imports ESP guitars here in Finland also offers the "oversea" models so I ordered the guitar through them. I can't freaking wait!
> 
> This is what I ordered:


 
Those F Bodies are one of my top favorite shapes.


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 11, 2009)

noodleplugerine said:


> As allways, if its not made by you it sucks.
> 
> We get it.



quit being a dick


----------



## yevetz (Jan 11, 2009)

stuh84 said:


> Yes, male



Male eh?

I'd bang that male if I wasn't know that HE is male


----------



## Jonny (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd love to have Hitsugi's ash guitar (2nd guitar in OP), I might just get the Grass Roots version for the sheer awesomeness of the shape and upgrade everything.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 14, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> I gotta admit, im loving this seven string as well:





Indeed a pure win, though the guy is playing rather unusual music (YouTube - [PV]Kagrra, - Uzu æ¸¦) for a seven string.


----------



## Ze Kink (Jan 14, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Indeed a pure win, though the guy is playing rather unusual music (YouTube - [PV]Kagrra, - Uzu æ¸¦) for a seven string.



The singer was just as horrible as I remembered  and the guitar that the guitarist played was a 6-string too. I still like the idea of a 7-string baritone Potbelly a lot though!


----------



## twiztedchild (Jan 15, 2009)

I would love to get these 
















and these are neat, I know the 7 string was posted already but I am posting them again


----------

